

Mongolian shipwreck from 13th century invasion of Japan discovered - diodorus
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/japan/11715158/13th-century-Mongolian-ship-Kublai-Khan-sent-to-invade-Japan-found.html

======
staunch
I do not like history stories on HN. They invariably lead to me going on an
hour long Wikipedia safari.

------
frinxor
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongol_invasions_of_Japan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongol_invasions_of_Japan)

pretty cool stuff!

------
rangibaby
One of Japan's most unfortunate characters in the war, Prince Fumimaro Konoe
(Konoye), tried in vain to get the military to avoid attacking America in the
first place; he then tried to convince him to negotiate peace in early 1945,
but the emperor refused, believing that Japan would get divine assistance
again.

After the war, he refused to play along with the occupation's kangaroo court
and killed himself.

------
dnqthao
related
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongol_invasions_of_Vietnam](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongol_invasions_of_Vietnam)

------
ScottWhigham
Awful page to link to since it features (a) an auto-play video ad, (b) click-
text hidden ads, and (c) a full-page auto-popup after x seconds. Sheesh.

Try this instead:

[http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ20...](http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ201507030010)

Page about the 1st shipwreck found:

[http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ20...](http://ajw.asahi.com/article/behind_news/social_affairs/AJ201410030034)

~~~
eropple
I kind of wish (kind of really wish) IBTimes was on the autokill list. They're
a glorified repost site the overwhelming majority of times they show up here.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/mongolian-shipwreck-kublai-
khans-13...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/mongolian-shipwreck-kublai-khans-13th-
century-invasion-japan-discovered-by-archaeologists-1509319), which points to
this.

